# H2O on the go (water)



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I prefer a backpack, but a friend uses a waist pack with a bottle holder and stuffs all of the accoutrements inside. Lots of options, but here's one.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/good2go-squeeze-bottle-water-dispenser-in-assorted-colors



For hiking or walks we carry something like this. It’s a water bottle that you fill. It has a cap and when closed and held upright it doesn’t leak. The part the dog drinks from is tucked along side of the bottle. To drink we flip that part down , loosen the cap and let some water drip in to fill. I can’t remember where mine came from, it’s 5 years old.

https://www.amazon.com/Collapsible-Portable-Watering-Traveling-Carabiners/dp/B07VT1468W/ref=sr_1_42?crid=1U3HLRMU8KRZK&dchild=1&keywords=dog+water+bottles+for+walking&qid=1624384932&sprefix=dog+water+bottle,aps,180&sr=8-42. I have one of these that I attach to my bag which I take with me to training class. If my dog is thirsty there’s always a bathroom. For trials I carry my own bottled water. If you know you have access to safe water, then this is easier to carry. Or if you prefer to carry bottled water for yourself to share with Elroy this works perfectly.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Amazon.com : lesotc Pet Water Bottle for Dogs, Dog Water Bottle Foldable, Dog Travel Water Bottle, Dog Water Dispenser, Lightweight & Convenient for Travel BPA Free (18oz, Blue) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : lesotc Pet Water Bottle for Dogs, Dog Water Bottle Foldable, Dog Travel Water Bottle, Dog Water Dispenser, Lightweight & Convenient for Travel BPA Free (18oz, Blue) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





This style became trendy near me two years ago, you squeeze the water up to fill the bowl on top. I’ve never used one.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We use one of these. I bring a small day-hike pack type backpack everywhere I go with Basil. I reuse a nut can with some kibble, extra treats, poop bags, etc.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I use one of the flip water bottles that Skylar described. Actually, Topper uses it. I carry my own water bottle in a side pocket of my hip pack, and put his in the other side. We have snacks, jackets, bug repellants, TP, sunscreen and a safety alarm in the pack. I also take this pack with us in the canoe. For longer hikes, I can put the water bottles in my day pack. I also take the hip pack in the canoe with us, so I have everything I need for the day. 










I also have a small collapsible bowl that can clip onto the pack or put inside it; we use it for longer outings when Topper might need kibbles for lunch in addition to snacks. 

I can clip the flip water bottle onto our treat pouch or my water bottle holder for walks in our neighborhood on hot days. I also take it to training classes - Topper really builds up a thirst in nose work classes.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I used to carry a large water bottle and a small plastic child's cereal bowl from ikea in my backpack. And recently I bought this one:









VIVAGLORY Neoprene Water Bottle Carrier with Wide Adjustable Shoulder Strap, Fits Water Bottle with 3.2"-4.0" Diameter, Orange, Sports Water Bottle Accessories - Amazon Canada


VIVAGLORY Neoprene Water Bottle Carrier with Wide Adjustable Shoulder Strap, Fits Water Bottle with 3.2"-4.0" Diameter, Orange in Sports Water Bottle Accessories.



www.amazon.ca





It has a carrying bag and you hold the tumbler for the dog to drink from, and it's nice when I don't want or need to carry a backpack. It's a little easier to carry than the separate bowl, which can lay awkwardly in the backpack. But both work fine.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Amazon.com : lesotc Pet Water Bottle for Dogs, Dog Water Bottle Foldable, Dog Travel Water Bottle, Dog Water Dispenser, Lightweight & Convenient for Travel BPA Free (18oz, Blue) : Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : lesotc Pet Water Bottle for Dogs, Dog Water Bottle Foldable, Dog Travel Water Bottle, Dog Water Dispenser, Lightweight & Convenient for Travel BPA Free (18oz, Blue) : Pet Supplies
> ...


I have and like that one.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you Magna24_24Tom and everyone! Thanks to your post and all the replies, I chose the Guardians Travel Water Bottle Collapsible Bowls 2 in 1 in yellow. I'm not prone to ordering during prime days, but already had a couple items waiting in the cart and adding this made sense. Who knows if we'll use it to full purpose, but the chance will be there 🥰. Thank you!

I do already have the turquoise/black squeeze up water bottle and bowl after running into it at BBB, just this looks even better.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We don't hike but we do walk a bit under a mile daily, weather dependent. On the hotter days I carry a bottle in a neoprene carrier with a collapsible clip on bowl. I also raided the dollar store for neoprene sunglass cases to stuff things that don't fit in my pockets. I feel a bit like an old fashioned peddler but it works for us.










That's a 20 oz bottle above. The carrier will take a slightly bigger bottle, to 25 oz. There's also a clip on one side and a zipper for easier placement of the bottle on this one below.










There are versions with a small built in pocket









The ebay search water bottle insulated cover holder carrier bag shoulder strap | eBay

Bigger ones on Amazon

Amazon.com : water bottle insulated cover holder carrier bag shoulder strap


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

These days I'm using a gardening vest from Duluth Trading to carry everything on walks. It's got a gazillion large pockets. Water bottle, treats, poop bags, spare leash, squeaky tennis ball, etc: I can just load that thing up.

I saw an interesting fly fishing vest on the web site for D i c k's Sporting Goods. It looks like it would hold the essentials without flopping around like a tote bag or causing a sweaty back like a backpack. https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...snglrsfshnfac/17fnsufsnglrsfshnfac?color=Gray


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Do you not want a backpack period, or just not a regular one? I use a mesh backpack (much cooler than a solid one), and carry a couple of regular water bottles, as well as collapsible bowls, a mesh tote bag (never know when you might need to carry something) and a spare leash. I use a waist pouch for my phone, pepper spray, copies of the dogs' rabies certificates, a granola bar or two, cough drops, a pen, and my ID.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Really minimal option but only works for small volume, larger diameter opening bottles. 
(Don't let the picture fool you, reviews tell the tale)










I use these with my 9oz vacuum insulated bottle
(paperback book for perspective)










AmazonSmile: EKLOEN Silicone Water Bottle Holder with Key Ring & Aluminum Carabiner Buckle: Clothing 
Hiking Camping Travel Water Bottle Buckle Outdoor Carabiner Bottle Clip G Fast | eBay


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Also, attachable silicone handles will manage larger bottles









Windfall Water Bottle Belt - Outdoor Camping Hiking Silicone Water Bottle Belt Holder Safety Buckle Band - Walmart.com - Walmart.com 









Amazon.com : STKYGOOD Water Bottle Strap Soft Water Bottle Carrier 4 PCS unning Water Bottle Handheld -Silicone : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Rose n Poos said:


> Really minimal option but only works for small volume, larger diameter opening bottles.
> (Don't let the picture fool you, reviews tell the tale)
> 
> View attachment 478222
> ...


I think the bottle banging against my hip would drive me nuts, but I really like the idea of using this leash to prevent a bottle from escaping from an open pocket.
BTW, I highly approve of your book choice. Vinge imagines aliens better than almost any other writer.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cowpony said:


> I think the bottle banging against my hip would drive me nuts, but I really like the idea of using this leash to prevent a bottle from escaping from an open pocket.
> BTW, I highly approve of your book choice. Vinge imagines aliens better than almost any other writer.


I use this option more for errands, in and out of the car stuff. I hang it off a finger and still have a mostly hands free experience .

I was introduced to contemporary (as in the '60s) SciFi by one of my teachers, probably when I was about 13. I was immediately taken by the whole "What If" of it. I don't think I'm exaggerating when I say I have a couple of hundred old paperbacks of SciFi alone. I've been slacking over the past few years tho .


----------



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

You could train your dog to carry its own water in a made for dog “back pack” . We trained greyhounds to carry balanced packs. Spoos are far more rugged.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I bought this bowl for starters.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I love the collapsy silicone bowls, especially for day trips and travel. The single bowl is ideal for walks and hikes. 

I have the Petco dual version in small for my boys,

















and a second option similar to this
Kitchen & Dining : KALLAK Travel Twin Pet Bowls for Dogs or Cats, Collapsible Silicone Bowls for Food and Water Feeding, Foldable Zip Up Oxford Cloth Carry Case with Carabiner Clip, Portable Hiking Dog Bowl - Turq : Amazon.com


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I (think I) only need one. Unless backpacking and camping (I don't envision this in my future). The purchase came with a pair though, so I'll have a backup.


----------

